

Internet Archive Paying Employees in Bitcoin, Asking for Donations - NelsonMinar
http://bitcoinmagazine.com/internet-archive-paying-employees-in-bitcoin-asking-for-donations/

======
NelsonMinar
Some additional info: Internet Archive blog post
[http://blog.archive.org/2013/02/21/employees-to-be-paid-
in-b...](http://blog.archive.org/2013/02/21/employees-to-be-paid-in-bitcoin-
please-donate/) @brewster_kahle's tweet announcement:
<https://twitter.com/brewster_kahle/status/304761086962434049>

------
luckyjohn7
I wonder if they will keep doing this once the bitcoin bubble bursts in a few
months time

